# Sedation



## mcclean (Mar 12, 2011)

I've been told by my doctor I will be sedated at some point during IVF treatment.

I am a bit worried because I don't really have anyone to come with me.  The clinic won't release me until I have someone with me.

What should I do?  Any advise?


----------



## ElsieF (Nov 26, 2009)

Hi maclean,
I have always felt fineafter sedation (it's during EC)  - but of your clinic won't release you without someone, then I guess you will need someone there. Can you ask a friend?
elcf


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

It is probably IV sedation that they will give (like a general anaesthetic) for egg collection, and most clinics have a policy of needing someone to escort you home, and not on public transport.  I recover quicky after them but I wouldn't want to be alone.
Plan ahead and do try and ask a friend.

When I was at the Bridge if you didn;t have someone they would offer to admit you to a local private hospital overnight! They provided a taxi home.

Good Luck


----------



## mcclean (Mar 12, 2011)

Elcfoxy, that's the problem sadly no real friends who I can trust  .


----------



## Teela (Jun 7, 2009)

Hi Mcclean,

My clinic in the UK would not let you leave on your own, you had to have an escort technically for 24 hrs I think in case you react possibly to the sedation. In the UK its sedation I think, in Czech it was GA and as crazy as it seems I left there around 1hrs 30 after EC and got on a tram on my own   back to the hotel, however I think heath and safety in the UK is a little more stringent   
If you can not find anyone maybe have a word with them and see if they are happy for you to just get a taxi home?

Teela
x


----------



## upsydaisy (May 9, 2009)

Hi Mcclean   


Is IUI out of the question ? If your AMH / FSH is ok it can still be a viable choice, a few women on here have got lucky with IUI at 40, 41 so it might be worth a try.  Some clinics tend to push for IVF but if you have 'unproven fertility' meaning you haven't tried to get pregnant before, then the statistics for a successful IUI are much better.  
Otherwise I wonder if we could rustle up a local FF to help you out with post sedation journey.
Upsyxxx


----------



## Han2275 (Oct 3, 2010)

I am a nurse within a general hospital and we use sedation for many different procedures. You will find the policy is usually that you have to have someone to take you home and be with you for 24 hours. I'm not sure how pricey this would be but have you thought about contacting one of the private care agencies to pay for someone to come with you and then take you home. The clinic don't need to know who that person is or how long they are staying with you


----------



## ElsieF (Nov 26, 2009)

which clinic will you be going to? you never know, there might be an FF going there at the same time. If you are in Glasgow/Edinburgh I would come with you


----------



## morrigan (Dec 8, 2009)

Can't help thinking that if you didn't have someone with you or told them they were coming later and they didn't turn up  they would have to let you go - they have no powers to keep you and I'm sure they wouldn't want to stay there all night with you - they just might decide you had to sign a disclaimer.


----------



## mcclean (Mar 12, 2011)

Thank you for all your replies  .

Teela - good point.

Upsydaisy - I will speak with my clinic about IUI as I am 40.  I feel the Dr is the expert and I was informed about IUI but at my age she suggested IVF.  I read online women can get pregant with IUI. 

Han2275 - thank you for your suggestions.

Elcfoxy- my clinic is located in central London but it is not LWC.  Shame your in Scotland, it would have been nice to for you to come with me.


----------



## mcclean (Mar 12, 2011)

morrigan said:


> Can't help thinking that if you didn't have someone with you or told them they were coming later and they didn't turn up they would have to let you go - they have no powers to keep you and I'm sure they wouldn't want to stay there all night with you - they just might decide you had to sign a disclaimer.


I was thinking this is what I may have to do. If there is no one to hold my hand or collect me the best they could do is wait for me to come out of the anthaestic, stick me in a cab to take me home.


----------



## Han2275 (Oct 3, 2010)

Sorry to be a party pooper but you will probably find this won't work as they will not do the EC without someone physically there to take responsibility for you afterwards. We have this rule at work as so many times people would say someone was coming to get them and noone would appear and we would have to admit them into an acute hospital bed for 24 hours even if they appeared fine!
Sedation works very much like lots of alcohol in that it effects your memory of events and effects your judgement. DP was fine after her EC but I had sedation to have my wisdom teeth out and I have no recollection of DP driving me home and apparently I kept asking her every 5 minutes if they had done it. Soooooo annoying   
I do hope you sort this out. The last thing you need is extra pressure during this difficult journey xx


----------



## mcclean (Mar 12, 2011)

Han2275, your not being a party pooper.  I am glad there are people like you who can give me the advice I need.  The clinic I am at is in central London I live quite a way from it. 

I will have to speak to a few people and see what they say.  Push come to shove I will have to reveal why I am being sedated.


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

mcclean said:


> morrigan said:
> 
> 
> > Can't help thinking that if you didn't have someone with you or told them they were coming later and they didn't turn up they would have to let you go - they have no powers to keep you and I'm sure they wouldn't want to stay there all night with you - they just might decide you had to sign a disclaimer.
> ...


I would echo what Han has said , as a fellow nurse, but also urge you to consider that this is a policy there to protect your wellbeing not inconvenience you. 
Ask a friend, you don;t need to tell them it is for IVF if you don;t want them to know, but then have you thought about how and what you are going to tell people if/when you are pregnant. Or as someone suggested employ a HCA to escort you home from a care agency- probably about £10 per hour.
You could ask the clinic if they could keep you in recovery and long and then have a cab home and ring them etc, but to be honest we don;t all fly through IV sedation I have, but have also seen women looking v unwell in the waiting areas of clinics post EC.

L x


----------



## mcclean (Mar 12, 2011)

♥JJ1♥ said:


> mcclean said:
> 
> 
> > morrigan said:
> ...


^^ I believe I have the support when I go to the clinic. Fingers crossed, sedation won't be a problem.

I also don't have a huge amount of friends so when I'm pregnant it won't be a big issue JJ1. The people who are important to me will know.


----------

